# Glass cleaner needed - but...



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

not a branded cleaner as i have no access to these products unless i pay high shipping fees - can anyone recommend a good quality home remedy for cleaning class and removing 'water' spots - someone recommended vinegar - did not really work - someone else said white spirit... seems a little harsh?

any ideas

also tried the generic household mirror glass cleaners and none remove the water spots...


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

try putting lemon in water, I was going to say viniger and lemon together. :? it normally works
I used Autoglym aqua wax the weekend on car and windows but you can't use it on windscreen cus the wipers won't work  
Wendy


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

Ps. Pears soap is on ebay, you will just have to ask about postage!  
Wendy


----------



## 5UBY (Feb 26, 2009)

use regular window cleaner and newspaper - spray on and wipe dry.

The best result you will get.

Give it a go


----------



## steve o (Dec 5, 2006)

Believe it or not, Mr.Muscle multi task Bathroom is good on glass!

Dunno if this is available in Cyprus though mate?

Steve.


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

You need a day trip here to buy all your products you need use!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pij (Jan 30, 2010)

I used household glass cleaner for a while but proved to leave marks so I switched to autoglym glass cleaner which is great.

It only costs 6 quid and the one I got from motorworld had 100% free.. :roll:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Worth trying methylated spirits (or any other industrial alcohol), great for degreasing a screen.


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

mighTy Tee said:


> Worth trying methylated spirits (or any other industrial alcohol), great for degreasing a screen.


hhmmm this may be do able will go and check today in town - bloody waterspots on wing mirrors driving me mad


----------



## mistersixpot (Dec 7, 2009)

Like someone else said ^^^^^ newspaper works really well, and there's never much worth reading in there anyway


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

+1 for newspaper and household glass cleaner, the newspaper print polishes glass and it makes them come out lovely


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

White vinegar for me, works brilliantly.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

white vinegar applied with a cloth, wiped off with newspaper, you will have the cleanest windows in Cyprus


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

for about an hour when it is covered in dust again - anyone would think i was in the desert


----------

